# I have $40 4 seeds give me some help



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jun 1, 2007)

i wish i could afford lowryder 2 but i cant so do u all know of any good feninised or regular strains that bud early or autoflower or jsut are really small and easy to grow with good poitency


----------



## hgih (Jun 5, 2007)

nirvana seeds


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 11, 2007)

Mandala- you can see Sadhu, Kalichaka (I think that's the spelling) and Satori. I haven't germed them all, but got 5/5 on 2 strains and they were up fast.


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 11, 2007)

Not autoflowering...Maybe you could buy some Northern Lights seeds or most Indica dominant strains are suppose to be the best for indoor grows because they do not get as tall as sativas...Or just get what you can with $40 and learn to do LST...There are many threads to learn from here at MP, just search "LST"


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey MERGELEFT, 

You mentioned a strain and I had to find out about it and I am now drooling! Have you grown this before? If so, hydro or soil? How easy was it? 

Looks very tasty in the pics I saw along with this description...I figured others may want to see this as well...

Kalichakra is named after the Indian goddess Kali (a consort of the ganja smoking Lord Shiva) to symbolize the power of this hardy, potent, high-yielding sativa. Unlike typical sativas she develops extremely well indoor with vigorous growth and sturdy stems. This hybrid vigor, and the unique land race traits, make her surprisingly adaptable and easy to grow, and a good choice for novice gardeners. mother plants provide clones easily and quickly.

The cuttings can be placed into flowering early for cultivating shorter plants in trays, grow boxes, etc., or to shorten flowering time. We recommend this strain for SOG as well. In hydroponics rapid growth can be expected. She responds well to being tied down and grows an impressively large main cola from the even light distribution. The high calyx-to-leaf ratio and frosty coating of trichomes contribute to the exceptional quality of the ripe flowers.

The plants possess on average a good mold and pest resistance thanks to our dedicated breeding goals in minimizing undesirable genetic traits. Up to the 45° latitude Kalichakra delivers bumper yields outdoor and is one of the best strains available for hot/southern climates. In northern climates she has also performed well but results depend on plant care, local weather, and phenotype. 

Type: sativa-indica 
Contains land race genetics from: South India / S.E.Asia 
Cultivation: indoor/outdoor 
Light: 400 W/m2 
Flowering Time: 63-68 days/October 
Yield: 500-550 gr/m2 (dry weight) 
High: a potent, sativa high with an energizing body effect; sensual and stimulating. Good for active recreation, but heavy indulgance can lead to a temporary state of being blissed-out; excellent potency despite long-term regular use. 
Aroma (dry): fruity-floral; earthy; incense 
Medical Use: Kalichakra shows her therapeutic potential in pain relief and helping against depression. 
10 Seeds Per Packet



Priced at:  £10.92


----------



## HEYMON (Dec 20, 2007)

In my experience any pack of seeds i have ever bought for under 100 bucks
has been a flopper.
I know its not fair to judge the strain on price alone, you CAN find some cheap ok seeds. But its not likely.
If i were you i would save up a lil bit more and get a decent pack.

GENETICS GENETICS GENETICS my friend, very important


----------



## thestandard (Dec 20, 2007)

HEYMON said:
			
		

> In my experience any pack of seeds i have ever bought for under 100 bucks
> has been a flopper.
> I know its not fair to judge the strain on price alone, you CAN find some cheap ok seeds. But its not likely.
> If i were you i would save up a lil bit more and get a decent pack.
> ...



:holysheep:

I wont contradict you about genetics but your price cliam is kinda rediculous. 9/10 grows cataloged here run contrary to that statement. Save your cash imo, $25 seeds ftw


----------



## HEYMON (Dec 20, 2007)

I get what youre saying, but youre investing 3-4 months of your life into this project. You dont wanna be cheap about genetics, and then come harvest time 
you find out its a piece of ****!!!

Im just trying to save this guy from the pain i have experienced previously on cheap seeds!

Also youre totally right price doesnt always means quality!
I paid 395 dollars for soms nyc diesel, and i dont know if i didnt find the right pheno or what, but the results were a complete piece of ****!
I was so pissed i even went down to my seed bank and cussed the man out to no avail!
immature yes but it had to be done!


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 21, 2007)

www.kindeseed.com is a fair shop. ive purchased mazar seeds from here before and they were viable seeds. peace!​


----------

